# Mk3 gti e-codes w/HID's



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

Im getting ready to install mk3 gti ecodes with hids. If anyone has pictures or advice let me know.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 gti e-codes w/HID's (Frenchdub)*

Im getting worried. I am picturing a nice set of headlights with a lot of glare in my mind.








thinking about putting projectors in those headlights??


----------



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Mk3 gti e-codes w/HID's (BrunoVdub)*

Im trying to figure out the best way of going about this is. Im sure alot of people have good suggestions


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Mk3 gti e-codes w/HID's (Frenchdub)*

well, being a firm avocate for retrofits...I suggest that you go with a retrofit using HID projectors if you really want HID for lighting.
There are many advantages to doing a retrofit. Using projectors will give you a better spread of light and will not cause an A$$ load of glare to oncoming drivers. The only bad thing is you have to have some handy skills using a dremel and no how to connect wires up. But if you can do these small tasks then I suggest it over a drop in HID kit.
Only other suggestion is to go with ecodes using higher wattage bulbs and relays to regulate the power going to those bulbs.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

someone a while back posted a pic on this..... the etched lens for the A3 GTI Ecodes just through light everywhere.
What options are there???
Hella Dual Rounds with a modified shield
http://www.houseofthud.com/cartech/hids/
Spend even more money on FK Powerlooks or Hella G4 looks and retro a projector in...


_Modified by GT17V at 3:01 PM 3-10-2006_


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (GT17V)*

If the headlight cover is plastic with flutes, It is possible to sand them down with very fine grit sand paper.
There have been a few people that have retrofitted their lexus SC300/400s with fluted lenses and sanded them down so that the HID light was dispersed everywhere.
More work but it pays off in the end.


----------



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Anyone out there got pics of some e-codes? I know some one has tried it


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 gti e-codes w/HID's (BrunoVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunoVdub* »_Im getting worried. I am picturing a nice set of headlights with a lot of glare in my mind.








thinking about putting projectors in those headlights??









Yea...French, don't do it. The mk3 ecodes are BAD for HID retrofits.
And unfortunately, they are also HORRIBLE candidates for projector retrofits. Reason being is that the front lens is fluted (not clear).
Save yourself grief later and get the mk4-looks for mk3 and start from there.
Those lamps are great candidates for projector retrofits.
Good luck.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Frenchdub)*

I almost did e-codes until I realized how deep the flutes were in the glass. Since the difference between e-codes and our OEMs is the beam pattern (dictated by flutes and reflectors) there's no reason to waste money on the e-codes. You can't use the reflectors as they're not designed for HIDs. They will glare, you'll have lousy cutoff and probably have every other person on the road 'brighting' you every night.
Nater said it best. If you want HIDs, you need clear glass or clear plastic with no flutes in it. That's one of the reasons why MK4 looks are so good. 
Believe me, I was ready to cut into a set of E-codes until I pulled off the glass. Instead, I grinded and polished out the lenses until the flutes in the path of the projected light were nearly gone on my OEMs. Big pain in the ass to do that.... I wish I'd just gotten clear lenses.
Best way to put it is in a listed summary:
1.) You cannot PROPERLY do an HID conversion on E-Codes with no projector (because of flutes and reflectors in the lights)
2.) You cannot PROPERLY do an HID conversion on E-codes _with_ a projector unless you get rid of the fluted lenses.
3.) You need a projector to do this correctly.
4.) You're better off with OEM lenses if you want to polish the glass out because the flutes in the lenses are shallower than the E-Codes.
5.) E-Codes with no flutes and unused reflectors are just OEM lights that don't fit right. Go MK4 or R32 looks.


----------



## SLC'98VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

everyone talks about this glare, lets see it. I have seen some people who got a kit, put the bulbs in and it looked fine to me.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (SLC'98VR6)*

ok I will see if I cant hunt down some pictures. if robin latuguana sees this post I am sure he will be happy posting what his jetta looked liked with a drop in. it was horendous!! looked like shadow puppets on the wall. I understand that some people have gotten ok results with drop ins but honestly theres only a few. besides in pissing others off more than it would you so.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Ok to start things off heres a link to a nice comparison. of drop in vs. retro. Yes I know they are maxima's but just starting off with the point.
http://www.infiniteecho.us/pic...bum01
just for kicks: check out the comparison wave. S2000 vs. drop in. 
http://www.littodevilperforman...n.wmv

_Modified by BrunoVdub at 8:35 PM 3-12-2006_


_Modified by BrunoVdub at 8:36 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Ecodes does not automatically mean "perfect cutoff".
"Fluting" a lens to create beam pattern is the old fashioned way of doing it.
They now use projectors for two main reasons:
1) Aesthetics (obvious)
2) Projectors are much more efficient at creating a correct beam.
Those mk3 Vento/Golf ecodes are the worst at creating this beam. While it's sharp (relatively) it goes up and to the right __/ and a very steep angle.
Any time you are overtaking just one lane over on the left is when that guy on the right gets it bad.
I've been in front of guys with 55W bulbs in their low beams with these ecodes thinking they have nice lights.
They suck in reality.
Hopefully you find pics that show you the truth.


----------

